# DNP - dry nose / nostrils



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone else get this? Taking only 250mg per day, but my nose gets insanely dry with some blood in it. I saw some people recommending glycerin for dry throat, does it work for nose too?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a few nose bleeds mate. No idea if the glycerin helps but it did help the dry throat.


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm guessing it the actual breathing of the dnp? Also read that glycerin helps for throats. Not sure what you could do for nostrils though.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

See here mate;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/227480-dnp-nose-bleeds.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DNP drys out mucous membranes, I get very bad dry / sore throat. However Glycerol seems to help me a lot. I take 15ml up to 3 times a day, and keps things a lot more moist. May help for your nose as well mate - they are all interconnected.

I get mine from Ebay - about £4 for 500ml. Look for Food Grade / Kosher.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> DNP drys out mucous membranes, I get very bad dry / sore throat. However Glycerol seems to help me a lot. I take 15ml up to 3 times a day, and keps things a lot more moist. May help for your nose as well mate - they are all interconnected.
> 
> I get mine from Ebay - about £4 for 500ml. Look for Food Grade / Kosher.


Just to add you can also get 200ml in most Boots chemists for £1.29 if you needed/wanted it quickly.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've noticed my nose drying out a bit...but I also get a runny nose when I wake up (before dosing anything!)


----------

